# Should Charlotte hire Silas while they can?



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

Just a thought.


----------



## SpursDuncanMVP1421 (Apr 24, 2003)

I think they should.

That way, Charlotte will get a great coach, and, it will be Charlotte's "F.U!" to New Orleans, and, more importantly, GEORGE $HINN!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Why!? They don't play until the season after the next one, and they won't be very competitive their 1st 3 years in the league. With openings in places like Indiana, Toronto, Atlanta, etc., those are better places


----------



## rocketman4 (May 2, 2003)

He was on PTI today and he did say he was not only looking to coach next year but received several offers. He mentioned the Clippers and Hawks as teams interested, and also said he wouldn't be against coaching for the Wizards. He'll be down with the Clips after consulting with Nelson in Sac. So far, that looks like his most promising lead. I wouldn't count on Charlotte making a play for him.


----------

